# Emirates NBD Bank



## Myloken (May 27, 2016)

Hi

I was wondering if someone could help me. We lived in Dubai in 2013 and have now moved back to Australia.

We have a bank account with Emirates NBD however we haven't touched the account for over 2 years now so it has become dormant. Does anyone know what the process is to reactivity the account giving that we are no longer UAE residents?

Many thanks in advance.

Mylo


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Myloken said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me. We lived in Dubai in 2013 and have now moved back to Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Did you leave any money in the account?
Be careful if you want to restart the account.
I have heard of people finding out that their account is now in big negative balance due to monthly fees!
If you are no longer residents and don't intend to work or visit the UAE, unless there is a large amount of money sitting there - then might be best to leave the account dormant.
I am also not sure that a dormant account can be restated without a valid UAE residence visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

A mate of mine left the UAE recently and is now non-resident, but has kept his Emirates NBD current account open with a few thousand dirhams balance. He has a business investment here so wanted to have the account available. He was up-front with the bank about leaving Dubai and was told by them that after three months without activity the account would be automatically converted into a savings account, but would be still kept open, i.e. you don't need to be resident to have an account. I would check the balance first given what Steve says then take it from there.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> Did you leave any money in the account?
> Be careful if you want to restart the account.
> ...


How do you define big ? If you leave your account with zero balance for 10 years and a 30 dirhams monthly maintenance fee, that would leave your account about 1000$ dollars in the negative.


----------



## LesseW (Oct 25, 2016)

*Assistance with NBD account closure*

Hi all,

I worked for a company in Dubai but I was based in South Africa. I decided to leave the company while in SA and I did not travel back to Dubai to close my account. My NBD account is now in the negative (-150AED) and my account is dormant. How do I go about closing my account from abroad? any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

I don't have an experience with NBD bank but similar situation happened with me with Ajman bank, after 6 months of my first job, i changed the bank because of very limited services from Ajman Bank, i changed it to NBD and had a balance of 85 DHS, which was keep on deducting 3 DHS per month for sms i guess and came to what i saw lastly was 1 DHS but was so lazy to close it. Now its been months i haven't got any sms for the remaining balance, i guess its automatically closed or dormant but not sure if the balance is going in negative.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

How to make dormant account active in Emirates NBD: transfer AED 1 between your savings accounts and/or foreign currency account and vice versa. Wait 24 hours.


----------



## Realdreams (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi I'm in canada and I left UAE thinking I'd go bank and close my account I have couple of thousands and I have tried to access that money but two months after my visa got expired they blocked my online banking despite of me informing them I am no longer a resident in advance. After months of trying to call all the numbers to talk to agents they sent me bank and forth to email and call nothing happened. I got an email recently as final notice for closing my account. I have called them but they again asked me to email them. Does any one know how I can do it from overseas and have an access to my own money? To be sent to either a freind in dubai or to my overseas acc in canada? 
Please advise


----------

